
CPU SIM: An interactive Java-based CPU simulator for use in introductory classes - vmorgulis
http://www.cs.colby.edu/djskrien/CPUSim/
======
blueatlas
Although an 8-bit CPU, I've always thought the PEP8 simulator [1] (Warford,
Pepperdine) was nice in that it is a visual simulation of the CPU:

[1]
[http://www.cslab.pepperdine.edu/warford/CSUploads/Pep8CPUPap...](http://www.cslab.pepperdine.edu/warford/CSUploads/Pep8CPUPaper.pdf)

EDIT: and if you want an absolutely wonderful series of lectures on computer
systems, CPU architecture, assembly, etc., checkout Warfords free course on
iTunesU [2]

[2] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/course/computer-
systems/id546468...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/course/computer-
systems/id546468937)

------
ianopolous
Different, but related, is JPC [1], which has a similar graphical interface,
with time travelling debugger, but which only emulates x86. Disclosure: I am
the author.

[1] [https://github.com/ianopolous/JPC](https://github.com/ianopolous/JPC)

------
dmolony
Unfortunately:

Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/sun/javafx/Utils at
org.fxmisc.richtext.StyledTextArea.replaceText(StyledTextArea.java:665) at
cpusim.gui.desktop.DesktopController.addTab(DesktopController.java:1491) at
cpusim.gui.desktop.DesktopController.addDefaultTab(DesktopController.java:2499)
at cpusim.GUIMain.start(GUIMain.java:80)

------
nickpsecurity
What is cuurently the top free or OSS alternative to tools like Simics? What
can handle them all, esp with easy extensions?

------
djskrien
I am the author of CPU Sim. I have just posted a new version 4.0.3 that should
fix the bug noted by dmolony.

